# Bosch Template Guides?



## wacrider (May 17, 2013)

For the 1617 EVS quick change setup, do the guides only comes in set's. Can't you buy just one? I'm considering maybe just buying the adapter for the 1126 quick change unit and going PC style. The other option is a Rockler base that supposedly doesn't fit the plunge router which I want to use it on.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Amazon.com: bosch guide bushing: Tools & Home Improvement

==


wacrider said:


> For the 1617 EVS quick change setup, do the guides only comes in set's. Can't you buy just one? I'm considering maybe just buying the adapter for the 1126 quick change unit and going PC style. The other option is a Rockler base that supposedly doesn't fit the plunge router which I want to use it on.


----------



## justinhillpac (May 9, 2013)

Is there really that much of a difference between the Bosch set or the PC guides? I understand that the difference is the PC ones screw in and you need the RA1100 adapter. 
Is it worth the expense of getting the Bosch RA1100 and then the PC set or just sticking with the Bosch ones.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well some like the Bosch and some don't, I don't like the Bosch cheap sheet metal guides very much like the cheap Trend guides,I like using the brass guides the best..I must not be the only one, Bosch comes with a part to use the PC brass type guides like the inlay brass kits..


==



justinhillpac said:


> Is there really that much of a difference between the Bosch set or the PC guides? I understand that the difference is the PC ones screw in and you need the RA1100 adapter.
> Is it worth the expense of getting the Bosch RA1100 and then the PC set or just sticking with the Bosch ones.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes, you can buy just the adapter for PC style guide bushings. I did that, and use it when i have to. Once i started using that, i gained confidence in the security of the quick release. Bought a full set of Bosch and use little else.

And, the 1617 is drilled for the PC 690 screw pattern as well, so you could theoretically use a 690 base plate. not sure of the diameter. 

earl


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Justin, the Bosch steel guides are best for rough construction and you can buy any size by itself. The selection of sizes available is limited. Many people prefer the brass PC style for a couple of reasons. Brass will not chip a carbide router bit if they get knocked together. There are more sizes available. You can also use the 3 largest PC brand steel guide bushings which are 1-1/4", 1-3/8" and 1-1/2". The more sizes of guide bushings you have the more offsets you can use. I prefer using the set of brass PC style guide bushings from Woodcraft. They all have 1/4" height where other brands use both 1/4" for the small diameters and 1/2" for the larger sizes. This means you must have both 1/4" and 1/2" material to build your templates from. All my templates are made from 1/4" Masonite. The Lee Valley guide bushings are all 1/4" heights too.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I prefer the PC brass guides for all the reasons Mike laid out. Love the Bosch router, not their bushings. Cost of the adapters is trivial. I also think the 1/4 inch height is a plus and will be looking into the woodcraft set. Thanks Mike.


----------



## wacrider (May 17, 2013)

I was online shopping a little and the Shop Fox set thru the attached link looks like it has all the same guide lengths for a cheaper price. I also checked their router bits and they're a little cheaper then what I was paying.

Go to PMC router bits dot com. I can't post url's yet. Look for router guide bushing set.


----------

